# Venezuelan President Denounces Coup Attempt



## Disir (Jan 24, 2015)

Caracas, Jan 23 (Prensa Latina) Venezuelan president Nicolas Maduro, denounced today that local rightwing groups, supported by elements abroad, prepare a coup against the constitutional government of this nation, which they allege do not know. Financed by Colombian drugtraffickers and reactionary sectors of the United States rightwing, responsable for the coup attempt of 2014 and the one staged in 2002, organize a "forum" for next Monday and openly call to insubordination, said the President.

Three former Latin American presidents are summoned to participate: Felipe Calderon of Mexico, Sebastian Piñera of Chile and Andres Pastrana of Colombia, he informed.

They come to support a coup dÂ�état, he warned, but in case this comes to happen, they will be blood-stained forever.

There is money from drugtrafficking involved in that alleged forum organized by a group that disavows this government and its institutions to sabotage public opinion, stressed Maduro.

There is freedom of expression and everyone can emit their opinions freely, but with respect to the Constitution, said the President.

He also recalled that the Piñera government privatized education in Chile, repressed students and the mapuches, while Calderon was linked to drugtrafficking in Mexico.
Prensa Latina News Agency - Venezuelan President Denounces Coup Attempt

It just gets better and better.


----------



## waltky (Jun 11, 2017)

Granny say she thinks dem crazy Caracasans don't know what dey want...





*Poll Finds 85 Percent of Venezuelans Oppose Constitution Revision*
_June 10, 2017  — President Nicolas Maduro's plan to rewrite the constitution is opposed by 85 percent of Venezuelans, according to a survey by polling company Datanalisis carried out as protests calling for presidential elections intensified._


> In the poll, conducted May 29-June 4, 85 percent of respondents agreed with the statement: "There is no need to change the current constitution. What the government should do is enforce it."  Maduro, 54, has called a July 30 election to choose lawmakers who will work on the new charter, calling it a way to restore peace after two months of often violent anti-government unrest that has killed 67 people and injured thousands.  Opposition parties say they will not take part in the vote, which could dissolve the current, opposition-dominated parliament. The proposal has run into rare criticism from within the government's own ranks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 17, 2017)

7.2 million voted against Maduro.


----------

